# Von blewitts Knives & gear



## Von blewitt

The current lineup 




[/URL][/IMG]

Left to right
Ashi Ginga 
Martell 
Devin Thomas
Shigefusa
Marko Tsourkan
Catchside
Mizuno Honyaki
Konosuke Honyaki
Mizuno 
Misono Swedish


----------



## ecchef

Damn, Huw!!! DAMN!

You know I gotta ask....which is the favorite?


----------



## kevpenbanc

Ooooh Errrrrrrrr.
Nice !!


----------



## schanop

Do I need to book a ticket to see the rest? 


Oh .. I have already book for a meal in three weeks. Seeing these knives would be either a great appetiser or a great desert :hungry:


----------



## Jagjit

Very nice. All pretty much the same size. ~240?


----------



## Micioarch

Amazing collection . Which one do you prefer and why, if there is a specific reason.


----------



## CB1968

And that's only the knives he still has, Huw you need to do a knives I used to have but have sold blog!


----------



## rami_m

Mate. The above are only the tip of the iceberg. I hope Chanop is smarter than I am and takes a few photos.


----------



## Von blewitt

CB1968 said:


> And that's only the knives he still has, Huw you need to do a knives I used to have but have sold blog!



That might break the internet


----------



## Von blewitt

Micioarch said:


> Amazing collection . Which one do you prefer and why, if there is a specific reason.





ecchef said:


> Damn, Huw!!! DAMN!
> 
> You know I gotta ask....which is the favorite?



I don't have a favourite, I use them all, the fact that they have stayed when so many have gone puts them in a pretty elite category.


----------



## CB1968

Love the Yo-Shig, might have to get one of those one of these days!!


----------



## mark76

Very very nice!

Ok, you don't have a favourite. Which one do you use the most. (We want to know anyway  .)


----------



## schanop

CB1968 said:


> Love the Yo-Shig, might have to get one of those one of these days!!



Didn't you sell a Yo kitaeji just a few months back?


----------



## Dave Martell

What a great thing to see all these gyutos lined up like this. I really love the side by side comparison of lengths and profiles seen. Thanks for sharing this Huw.


----------



## CoqaVin

that DT is off the charts cool!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Huw, this is quite a study in knife handle designs. Curious how much they influence your choice when approaching a kitchen task?

Beautiful line up BTW. I'm with you Gyuto's rule!


----------



## apicius9

Aahh, you've seen one, you've seen them all.... Just kidding, of course, it's the envy making me do it  I agree, great selection and great to see them next to each other just to compare profiles. Almost sticky-worthy just for that. 

Stefan


----------



## Anton

I lost track of the knives I've exchanged with Huw - he's a bad influence


----------



## milesonend

thats a good group


----------



## Sambal

For me, having met you and eaten at your restaurant Zanzibar, what's even more wonderful about your knives Huw is that they're not just a beautiful collection. Far from bling it's great what you do with them in your food prep and chef wizardry!

As some others have mentioned I too would love to hear a bit of your personal appraisal on which ones do what best.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

What a lineup :shots:


----------



## Don Nguyen

The DT and new Catcheside look pretty awesome...


----------



## cheflarge

WOW!!!!........... GULP!


----------



## daveb

Anton said:


> I lost track of the knives I've exchanged with Huw - he's a bad influence



I'm proud to own a couple of his "culls".


----------



## jgraeff

That catchside looks great! Can you tell me about edge retention, steel etc 

What would you compare it to?


----------



## Von blewitt

Mario Ingoglia 250mm Gyuto, HHH Feather Damascus, Rosewood Burl & Blackwood from Burlsource



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mc2442

Awesome....drool worthy even!


----------



## cheflarge

Holy rat farts!!! &#128526; BAK!!!


----------



## Von blewitt

Yoshiaki fujiwara "Workhorse" 240mm Gyuto
I picked this up 4th hand, it needed quite a bit of thinning. Luckily we've had some late finishing Christmas parties the last couple of weeks, which gave me plenty of spare time in the kitchen. 



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## brainsausage

The only knife I've sold over the last couple years that I truly regret letting go of...


----------



## Lucretia

Niiiiiice!


----------



## Burl Source

I sure like the new Mario!


----------



## schanop

Nice, Huw. That's a lot of work refinishing that workhorse from what I can see.



Von blewitt said:


> Yoshiaki fujiwara "Workhorse" 240mm Gyuto
> I picked this up 4th hand, it needed quite a bit of thinning. Luckily we've had some late finishing Christmas parties the last couple of weeks, which gave me plenty of spare time in the kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Von blewitt

4-5 hours on the stones & another hour with Paper. I think you could find some clouds if you went looking


----------



## daddy yo yo

I's LOVE to get my hands on that Kato!!!


----------



## XooMG

Yeah that makes me want to pop the handle off my Kato and refinish it with longitudinal scratches...much nicer than the stock finish IMO, and easier to restore after thinning.


----------



## schanop

Von blewitt said:


> 4-5 hours on the stones & another hour with Paper. I think you could find some clouds if you went looking



LOL, you'll have to show me all your knives when I visit this Wednesday for lunch. So looking forward to good food.


----------

